# I need help (after reading 'keeping your man interested"



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to lose weight...but am pregnant now so I feel like I need to hold off on this right now.

But reading the other thread "Keeping your man interested" made me feel like I am not doing a good job for my part of our marriage...

I feel like I need help, I forgot how to dress 'nicely' and look good. I know it sounds terrible but its true, at this point I feel like I have a long way to go. Any tips to help me 'look my best' in the meanwhile, especially while pregnant?


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

You are being much too hard on yourself. You are pregnant so dont let your weight concern you right now there is nothing you can do about it. Also, your hormones are probably kicking in making you worry excessively. 

Being pregnant doesnt mean you have to let yourself go. There a lots of choices in maternity clothes these days. Do you hair and makeup like you always have.

There is more to keeping a man in interested than the way you look. Make him feel, desired, loved, appreciated and you will be fine! Enjoy your pregnancy and try not to worry. Im sure your husband still finds you beautiful.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Just be the best Mom to that new baby forming inside you that you can. You have the most important job in the world right now when you get right down to it! 

Your man will appreciate you tremendously for doing this 

PS: Pregnant women are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

It's actually bad for the baby to try to lose weight when you're pregnant.

Well, at least I know that's true for high-risk pregnancy. I had gestational diabetes & the high risk obstetrician & the nurse said I was NOT to try to lose weight. If I had a week that I lost one lb, I was told to add more calories to my eating plan.

I had to take ketone pee stick each day. If I had two days in a row with positive ketones, I was supposed to call the doctors office.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with the pps, losing weight while pregnant is not recommended. But you can stick to healthy foods and limit the weight that you do put on. This will also help with your energy levels and make the transition after pregnancy easier.
If you don't drink much water then up your intake. Cut back on sugars because not only do they put on weight but too much sugar also ages your skin.

As for looking good for your husband there is plenty you can do even while pg. What does he like? Eg my partner likes painted finger and toe nails so it is something I keep up with as much as possible. OK not so easy to do your toes while pg but you could get a friend to do it for you.

Doing your hair and make up doesn't take long and will help you look and feel better. Do you normally do these things or do you want some specific tips?

All the best with your pregnancy


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Don't try to lose weight whilst pregnant (unless advised to do so by your OB/GYN), but do make sure that you're sticking to a healthy diet that isn't full of empty calories, and don't fall into the mindset that you're eating for two.

Walk as much as you are able to (and your OB/GYN deems OK for you), and do your ante-natal exercises.

Drink 8 glasses of water a day.

Have your hair professionally styled every 2 months.

Pay special attention to cleansing and moisturizing your skin twice daily.

Apply make up when you get up in the mornings, and keep your finger and toenails well manicured.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yellowstar, I'm a guy but want to chime in.

For most men it isn't how skinny a woman is, it is how healthy she looks. The typical skinny actress is not sexy! Have you seen the movie "Silver Linings Playbook"? The lead actress in that is very sexy because she looks healthy even though she is curvy. So don't aim to be skinny, aim to be healthy.

One dietary hint would be for you to go gluten free. A lot of people have a form of intolerance to gluten but don't know it. Wheat, rye, and barley have gluten in them. Sometimes oats do from contamination of the fields they grow in. Gluten is in most everything it seems, especially fast food. McDonald's french fries, many of the preformed hamburger patties served in nicer restaurants, sauces, gravies, etc.

Go gluten free for a couple of weeks. You might feel better. In any case you will have to eat healthier. No more candy bars, fast food meals, cookies, or donuts. Boy do I miss donuts!!! But my diet is vastly healthier. Plus I save money while eating good tasty food.

I've lost 20 lbs in the last 6 months without trying. I have not changed my (not very regular) exercise routine. I still eat chocolate and fudge. I no longer crave sugar.

Oh yeah one more biggie. Give up all soda. Even the sugar free. Especially the sugar free!

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You're being way too hard on yourself. I gained 45-50 pounds with each baby and it took me about a year to lose it afterwards each time. With my first two I was working so I still had to look nice but with the other 1? Nope I kinda slid into frumpy mom. I think it's easy to do when you're a homemaker with babies.

If I could do it over again I would have bought some cute housewife type clothes. I still did my hair and makeup (most of the time) it was the clothes that made me look frumpy. I lived in jeans and ugly t-shirts most of the time and that wasn't flattering. My husband was patient and forgiving. He laughs now that I have a grip. We joke about my old wardrobe now. It was pretty bad. Think episode of what not to wear. Yeah that was me.


----------

